# therapist



## danalto

Ho da sempre il dubbio su come tradurre therapist: noi diciamo analista, o psicologo, o terapeuta.
Ma c'è un termine migliore degli altri?


----------



## MStraf

"Therapist" e' il termine generico di chi effettua una "terapia", esistono poi infiniti tipi di terapisti. "Terapia" e' il nome generico di una cura, di qualsiasi tipo, in teoria perfino un semplice massaggiatore e' un terapista. Sarebbe per esempio l'equivalente di "insegnante" (colui che insegna), che poi potrebbe essere o un maestro elementare, o un professore di Storia delle Medie, o un Accademico dell'Universita'. Analista e psicologo (che sono cose ben diverse tra loro) sono due tipi di terapisti certificati (ossia con regolare certificazione per potere esercitare la professione e iscritti a un albo professionale).

Nel parlare corrente, nessuno mai dice di essere un "terapista" in quanto non vuole dire nulla (sarebbe appunto come dire di essere "insegnante" o "musicista"), ognuno specifica il "tipo" di terapia che esercita (che puo' essere una analista, uno psicologo, un psicoanalista e via dicendo)

PS mia moglie e' psicologa (con una _licenza di stato_ per esercitare la professione), ecco perche' ho una certa conoscenza del settore


----------



## rrose17

It might be out of vogue to say you are a therapist and I agree it's kind of vague, but I think the word is still definitely in use.
She was seeing a therapist twice a week after her divorce.
 We don't know whether it's a psychiatrist (or analyst) or psychologist, but she's seeing a professional to help her through a divorce. For other uses you would have ot include a qualifier, a speech therapist, a physiotherapist, etc.


----------



## MStraf

rrose17 said:


> ... She was seeing a therapist twice a week after her divorce. ...


I agree with you, that sentence is correct because who is talking does not know what kind of therapist she was seeing, and therefore they used the generic term.


----------



## You little ripper!

> "Therapist" e' il termine generico di chi effettua una "terapia", esistono poi infiniti tipi di terapisti.






danalto said:


> Ho da sempre il dubbio su come tradurre therapist: noi diciamo analista, o psicologo, o terapeuta.
> Ma c'è un termine migliore degli altri?


I would translate  'analyst' with _analista_,  'psychologist' with _psicologo_ and 'therapist' with _*terapeuta*_.


----------



## danalto

Usually, in films, a therapist is the psychologist (right?).
As rrose said



rrose17 said:


> It might be out of vogue to say you are a therapist and I agree it's kind of vague, but I think the word is still definitely in use.
> She was seeing a therapist twice a week after her divorce.
> We don't know whether it's a psychiatrist (or analyst) or psychologist, but she's seeing a professional to help her through a divorce. For other uses you would have ot include a qualifier, a speech therapist, a physiotherapist, etc.



And I agree with the translations provided by Charles.


----------



## You little ripper!

> Usually, in films, a therapist is the psychologist (right?).


We use the generic word when we don't know exactly who the person is seeing. If the person referred to is seeing someone to help them get through a difficult time emotionally or mentally and we don't know whether they are seeing  psychologist, a psychotherapist, a counsellor, a psychiatrist, a Jungian therapist etc... we will say, "S/He is seeing a therapist". The same goes if they are seeing someone about a physical condition/disabilty. If we don't know whether they are seeing a GP, a Specialist, a physiotherapist etc... we will just say "S/He is seeing a therapist".


----------



## MStraf

danalto said:


> Usually, in films, a therapist is the psychologist (right?)


No, it can mean anything: an analyst, a psychologist, a psychiatrist, a counselor (just to name a few)
For example, in The Sopranos the Dr.Melfi is called a therapist but in reality she is a psychoterapist (that is really different from a psychologist), same for Dr. Stanley Keyworth in The West Wing.


----------



## danalto

Okay. So, my doubt is not solved at all... 
_But now I know *why *I've been having it from time immemorial..._


----------



## MStraf

danalto, la risposta di Charles (_terapeuta_) mi sembra giusta.

Il fatto e' che gli italiani sanno ben poco di psicoterapia, per loro un analista, psicologo o psichiatra e' la stessa cosa, da qui la confusione. La maggior parte degli americani invece vanno (o sono andati, come io stesso) dal "therapist" (chiamato anche in gergo "shrink", strizza-cervelli) e ovviamente dal _tipo _di terapeuta che meglio si adatta al loro problema specifico. Per questo motivo quando si sente in un film la parola "therapist" non genere nessuna confusione, il pubblico capisce che si intende "qualche forma di medico specializzato nella cura di malattie psichiche"

Mi sa che ti ho confuso ancora di piu, didn't I


----------



## danalto

No, assolutamente, è tutto chiarissimo, e ancora grazie a te e Charles.
Il punto è, se viene usato un nome generico che in automatico chi ti ascolta sa come "decodificare" dal contesto, come posso far sì che accada lo stesso miracolo in italiano? 

(Ora te le ho confuse io, le idee, eh? )


----------



## MStraf

Ah, guarda, io le idee le ho sempre confuse!

Ma sai, veramente qui il _vero italiano_ sei tu  Io ormai sono _defilato_ e posso solo cercare di fare capire le cose. Tradurle, e' un altro discorso, ci vuole uno che conosca la lingua (e la cultura) attuale, conoscenze che io ormai non ho piu'.

Per esempio, cosa dici di tradurre la frase di rrose "She was seeing a therapist twice a week after her divorce." con "_lei andava da un dottore due volte alla settimana dopo il divorzio_". Anche se non tutti i terapeuti sono dottori (ahi, ci risiamo...) almeno il termine "dottore" e' generico, e dal contesto di capisce che non fosse stato un otorinolaringoiata... Invece di "un dottore" potrebbe andare forse "uno specialista"?


----------



## danalto

MStraf said:


> "She was seeing a therapist twice a week after her divorce." con "_lei andava da un dottore due volte alla settimana dopo il divorzio_". Anche se non tutti i terapeuti sono dottori (ahi, ci risiamo...) almeno il termine "dottore" e' generico, e dal contesto di capisce che non fosse stato un otorinolaringoiata... Invece di "un dottore" potrebbe andare forse "uno specialista"?



Non funziona, in italiano...


----------



## MStraf

Sorry danalto, I am out of ammo here
Spero che qualcun altro ti possa dare una mano


----------



## You little ripper!

> Usually, in films, a therapist is the psychologist (right?).


You're quite right when you say that most people automatically assume a psychologist of some sort when they hear the word 'therapist' in movies, but that's because the context has established that and because there are so many different types of therapy related to the mind that it becomes quite confusing to the average person; it's easier to just use the word 'therapist'. 

It's not as confusing with other forms of therapy.


----------



## danalto

So, Charles, that's it, *terapeuta* could fit. What about *analista*?


----------



## MStraf

Un "analista" e' un termine molto generico, un ingeniere informatico per esempio puo' essere un analista.

Nel campo della psicoanalisi si parla di "psicoanalista", ossia uno psicologo con una ben definita specializzazione (ci vogliono anni per diventare psicoanalisti). Una persona in cura da un analista puo' avere anche cinque sessioni per settimana, per diversi anni (si parla di svariate centinaia di migliaia di dollari per una cura completa...)


----------



## You little ripper!

danalto said:


> So, Charles, that's it, *terapeuta* could fit. What about *analista*?


If 'analista' is used generally to mean any sort of therapist that works with the mind, then .


----------



## ectropion

Charles Costante said:


> If 'analista' is used generally to mean any sort of therapist that works with the mind, then .


Absolutely not, Charles... Among the various kind of therapists, a _psicologo comportamentista _is totally different from a _(psico)-analista _(even the simpler form _analista _is now very common, and in this field stand only for _psicoanalista_), whose therapy is based on the analysis of the patient's direct and indirect contents, and tries to find the roots of the pathology (in soldoni) in countless sessions that can last for a whole life.


----------



## You little ripper!

ectropion said:


> Absolutely not, Charles... Among the various kind of therapists, a _psicologo comportamentista _is totally different from a _(psico)-analista _(even the simpler form _analista _is now very common, and in this field stand only for _psicoanalista_), whose therapy is based on the analysis of the patient's direct and indirect contents, and tries to find the roots of the pathology (in soldoni) in countless sessions that can last for a whole life.


In English we also make those distinctions, ectropion, but we often use the word 'therapist' to mean *any* person who helps another overcome psychological problems (when the context makes it obvious that we're speaking of a mental illness). Do you have such a word in Italian? If not, it's probably best to stick to the word 'terapeuta', which acts as an umbrella for  therapists  of both  mind and body.


----------



## Akire72

Anche io opterei per analista, anche se mia sorella (che è psicologa) mi ucciderebbe se lo sapesse. Ovviamente da professionista ci tiene che sia fatta una cerat distinzione, ma per il grande popolo, mi sembra ch analista sia lo soluzione migliore.


----------



## danalto

Charles Costante said:


> In English we also make those distinctions, ectropion, but we often use the word 'therapist' to mean *any* person who helps another overcome psychological problems (when the context makes it obvious that we're speaking of a mental illness). Do you have such a word in Italian? If not, it's probably best to stick to the word 'terapeuta', which acts as an umbrella for  therapists  of both  mind and body.


Now...I'll need one myself! 


_(I'm joking! Thank you all!!!)_ *



_(not too much, really...)_


----------



## Einstein

Aggiungo una cosa: ho una carissima amica che si definisce "terapista", ma il suo mestiere comprende la fisioterapia e altre attività di riabilitazione. Perciò direi che in questo caso "terapista" non è assolutamente la traduzione giusta!


----------



## Blackman

Ovviamente dipende dal therapist. Ma se quello che ti interessa è lo psicologo, io direi psicologo oppure vado in analisi. Anche lo psicoterapeuta è figura abbastanza definita, ma dipende sempre dal contesto. E terapista temo sia un anglicismo.


----------



## curiosone

Ciao a tutti!   I think of "therapist" and "terapeuta" as very general terms.  I go weekly for therapy that helps me physically, even though I can never remember the oriental name of the kind of therapy I do.  It isn't traditional physical therapy, but I found that, when I mentioned going to a 'terapeuta,' many interpreted it as seeing some sort of shrink (personally I've never wanted to see one, as I think psychiatrists are lot crazier than I am ).  So I have now started to say I'm seeing a "physioterapista" (even though I don't like this term, as my therapy doesn't involve massages or any 'Western' form of physical therapy).


----------



## barking fellows

You little ripper! said:


> I would translate  'analyst' with _analista_,  'psychologist' with _psicologo_ and 'therapist' with _*terapeuta*_.


 

Il termine generico, che in inglese è reso con _therapist_, in italiano è _psicologo_, secondo la mia esperienza. Anche l'espressione _andare in analisi_ era usata in modo generico ed inappropriato fino alla fine degli anni '80 - inizio '90, ma ora non più.


----------



## danalto

barking fellows said:


> Il termine generico, che in inglese è reso con _therapist_, in italiano è _psicologo_, secondo la mia esperienza. Anche l'espressione _andare in analisi_ era usata in modo generico ed inappropriato fino alla fine degli anni '80 - inizio '90, ma ora non più.


Vedo che avete tirato su questo vecchio post! Benissimo! Grazie a tutti!


----------



## pebblespebbles

Ciao a tutti,


barking fellows said:


> Il termine generico, che in inglese è reso con _therapist_, in italiano è _psicologo_, secondo la mia esperienza. Anche l'espressione _andare in analisi_ era usata in modo generico ed inappropriato fino alla fine degli anni '80 - inizio '90, ma ora non più.



Convengo, e aggiungo:
"Therapist" come professione di counselling psicologico si dice attualmente "psicologo" o "psicoterapeuta".  Tutti gli psicologi iscritti all' albo professionale fanno "psicoterapia" la quale si distingue poi in diverse tipologie e metodiche (tra queste penso ci sia la psicologia comportamentale, la psicoanalisi etc...). "Andare in analisi" attualmente si dice "fare psicoterapia". Fonte: amica psicologa


----------



## Mary49

@pebblespebbles   Occhio a come hai scritto "psicoterapia"...


----------



## pebblespebbles

Mary49 said:


> @pebblespebbles   Occhio a come hai scritto "psicoterapia"...


Got it x 3, thanks Mary!


----------

